# Jeanseria



## sevillista

Conoscete la parola jeanseria? Si utilizza spesso? L´ho appena trovata in un libro di Ammaniti. Prima ho pensato che fosse un posto dove si vendevano soltanto jeans, ma sembra un negozio di tutti tipi di abbigliamento e anche del cibo. Vi viene in mente una traduzione allo spagnolo?


----------



## 0scar

Por el Goggle: tienda de jeans.
En Argentina "jeanería".


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Conoscete la parola jeanseria? Si utilizza spesso? L´ho appena trovata in un libro di Ammaniti. Prima ho pensato che fosse un posto dove si vendevano soltanto jeans, ma sembra un negozio di tutti tipi di abbigliamento e anche del cibo. Vi viene in mente una traduzione allo spagnolo?


 
Trattasi di fabbrica o negozio che produce o vende solo blujeans.


----------



## sevillista

Allora non si vende cibo, vero? Questo è il primo paragrafo dove ho trovato la parola:

_Non una jeanseria di merda come quelle di Riccione,ma una che assomiglia in tutto e per tutto agli store che ha visto in Vermont e ci sono pile ordinate di maglioni dei pescatori norvegesi, file di scarponi di minatori della Virginia e cassetti di calze fatte a mano dalle vecchie di Lipari e barattoli di marmellata del Galles ed esche Rapalà...._

Mi ha fatto pensare che c´era anche un reparto di alimentari.


----------



## gatogab

Si lamenta delle jeanserie de Riccione che vendono solo jean, invece quelle di Vermont gli piacciono di più perche trova indumenti ed opzioni che si possono abbinare a un blujean, senza girare per altri negozi.
Secondo me, quelle jenserie del Vermont nnon sono solo jeanserie, ma non sono mai stato nel Vermont, quindi non mi consta.

Questa la mia versione.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Allora non si vende cibo, vero? Questo è il primo paragrafo dove ho trovato la parola:
> 
> _Non una jeanseria di merda come quelle di Riccione,ma una che assomiglia in tutto e per tutto agli store che ha visto in Vermont e ci sono pile ordinate di maglioni dei pescatori norvegesi, file di scarponi di minatori della Virginia e cassetti di calze fatte a mano dalle vecchie di Lipari e barattoli di marmellata del Galles ed esche Rapalà...._
> 
> Mi ha fatto pensare che c´era anche un reparto di alimentari.



Mi immagino si riferisca a un locale commerciale ("store") dove si vendono prodotti autentici in stile rustico-operaio. Cioè, parla del jeans intendendolo in senso storico-originale, come il tessuto delle tute da lavoro degli operai americani (vd. storia del tessuto jeans). Per cui, quando entra in quegli store del Vermont, "sente" di trovarsi in un posto "vero" (scusa per tutte le virgolette), dove è ancora vivo lo spirito genuino del jeans: prodotti da lavoro (scarponi da minatori), da hobby (la pesca, con le esche della marca Rapalà), artigianali (la marmellata fatta in casa, i maglioni e le calze fatte a mano, ecc), rustici insomma, da vero uomo americano fine secolo XIX-inizi XX.
Fa una contrapposizione tra la jeanseria di Riccione (località marittima "alla moda") basata su prodotti di marca, alla moda, e quella americana basata su prodotti autentici, naturali e per gente "semplice".


----------



## Anna11

Una “jeanseria” es una tienda que vende jeans y ropa _casual_ en general. 
La traducción en español no creo que exista.
En italiano esto se llama nombre derivado, como por ejemplo: libro -> libreria, pizza -> pizzeria, etc.
En general, el sufijo italiano *-eria* indica una producción industrial o artesanal y el lugar donde el producto se vende. 
A veces el nombre derivado no existe en el vocabulario italiano, pero es bastante típico en Italia crear neologismos de estos tipos (ejemplo: panineria, tienda que vende panini o sea bocadillos, o también yogurteria y spaghetteria). 
En estos casos también no creo que exista una traducción en español. ¿Me equivoco?
Sin embargo, la palabra jeanseria en Italia es bastante utilizada.
 
Perdonadme mi español, no es mi idioma. Si alguien quiere corregirme, se lo agradezco.


----------



## sevillista

Anna11 said:


> Perdonadme mi español, no es mi idioma. Si alguien quiere corregirme, se lo agradezco.


 
Pues no sé qué te voy a corregir, si es perfecto .

Sólo me ha sonado mal ese "también no", sería mejor sustituirlo por un "tampoco", es decir, 

En estos casos creo que tampoco existe una traducción en español, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Anna11

¡Muchas gracias! 

_Tampoco_... ¡Eso es, claro que si! Tengo que recordarlo para la proxima vez...


----------



## gatogab

Anna11 said:


> Una “jeanseria” es una tienda que vende jeans y ropa _casual_ en general.
> La traducción en español no creo que exista. Oscar ha propuesto una
> En italiano esto se llama nombre derivado, como por ejemplo: libro -> libreria, pizza -> pizzeria, etc.
> En general, el sufijo italiano *-eria* indica una producción industrial o artesanal y el lugar donde el producto se vende.
> A veces el nombre derivado no existe en el vocabulario italiano, pero es bastante típico en Italia crear neologismos de estos tipos (ejemplo: panineria, tienda que vende panini o sea bocadillos, o también yogurteria y spaghetteria). Confermo todo, por pudiera servir
> En estos casos también no mejor usar "_tampoco" _como te ha sugerido creo que exista una traducción en español. ¿Me equivoco?
> Sin embargo, la palabra jeanseria en Italia es bastante utilizada.
> 
> Perdonadme mi español, no es mi idioma. Si alguien quiere corregirme, se lo agradezco. Complimenti per la conoscenza della lingua spagnola, meglio della mia, sicuro!!


Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## sevillista

Oscar ha propuesto una que se utiliza en Argentina, pero en España no. Lo he apuntado como "tienda de ropa casual".


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Oscar ha propuesto una que se utiliza en Argentina, pero en España no. Lo he apuntado como "tienda de ropa casual".


 
Eso pasa a menudo.
Tienda de ropa casual no es una jeanseria.


----------



## ursu-lab

So che non esiste in spagnolo, ma, trattandosi di un neologismo, potresti pensarlo come "tejanería". Sempre meglio que "vaquería", no?


----------



## Neuromante

"Tienda de vaqueros" es lo más común, si se trata de pantalones. 
La tienda para vaqueros (Esos con caballo y sombrero) se llamaría "tienda vaquera", por lo que, en principio no hay posible confusión. También se llama así la que vende parafernalia "estilo vaquero" pero está en un pueblo perdido de Japón, por ejemplo. Pero la de pantalones se llama "tienda de vaqueros"


----------



## sevillista

Sí, Neuromante, aquí en España existe lo de "tienda de vaqueros". Pero es que según Anna11 y según aquí:

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/J/jeanseria.shtml

También vende ropa casual, no sólo pantalones. Entonces... ¿cómo la llamarías?


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> aquí en España existe lo de "tienda de vaqueros". Pero es que según Anna11 y según aquí:
> 
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/J/jeanseria.shtml
> 
> También vende ropa casual, no sólo pantalones. Entonces... ¿cómo la llamarías?


 
Me da la impresión que se trata de una jenseria que ha ampliado el comercio con indumentos que van bien con los jeans: zapatos, calcetas, camisas, chaquetillas, cinturones en fin. Esas vestimentas que llevan el nombre de _'casual'._
Lo de la mermelada del Vermont o es una exageración para dar mayor énfasis a la queja o en el Vermont la mermelada hace parte de las costumbres '_casual'_.


----------



## Anna11

gatogab said:


> Bienvenida al foro.


 
¡Gracias Gatogab! Me uní al foro para mejorar mi español (soy autodidacta y a menudo tengo muchas dudas), y - si es posible - para ayudar a los españoles y suramericanos con el idioma italiano


----------

